# deer update



## captMike (Jan 30, 2006)

Spent Tuesday afternoon and Wednesday morning checking the deer for this weekend and got to see 20-30 at each blind, but really enjoyed watching the bucks fight both times. Seems a little early but what do I know. Good luck to all you bow hunters this weekend.


----------

